# CPC, CEMC, CPCD in Jacksonville, Fl



## gmlittle (Feb 18, 2011)

I have been in Medical Billing and codine for over 11 yyears, looking for a part-time position.  I am willing to work remote.  Will send resume on request.

Thanks in Advance,

Gina Little, CPC, CEMC, CPCD


----------



## nidhim (Feb 19, 2011)

*Resume*

Hi Gina,

Can you please send me your resume at careers@symbiosisbilling.com

Thank You.


----------

